# Angora wool for spinning



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I have White and strawberry blonde Angora wool for sale. It is 7$ an ounce raw and 9$ an ounce for carded or 12$ an ounce for hand spun yarn. I spin it very fine, fingerling weight. For more info please contact me.
Thanks feedbunns


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Feedbuns Angora is simply exquisite! I picked up a few ounces of her roving last year and the projects I trimmed it with are getting compliments everywhere I go! The softest cleanest Angora I have ever seen! Anyone considering buying from her will be very impressed with the high quality Angora! I was at a baby shower last night and wore a pair of my knit ankle socks. All the ladies had to touch my socks trimmed with yarn I spun from Feedbuns Angora and there was the ooing and awing.... :goodjob:


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I have been meaning to post a picture of my Giant Angora kits that were born in June. I just do not remember to take my camera out.
My Giant Angora ( Tiny) had 12 kits. It is her first litter. 8 of them lived 6 white ones and 2 black ones. They are very sweet. I plan to keep them all this puts me up to 13 Angora rabbits. I am hoping to sell some of the wool.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Bunny picture Tiny


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Tinys kits 3 weeks old


----------

